# Antral folicle count scan- Which private clinics does this



## Cham

Hi Ladies,
Can anyone shed some light. where can I have antral follicle count checked?

any idea please
Good night
X


----------



## Kim01

Hi Cham,

Antral follicle counts is usually done by ultrasound (per vagina).

During this November month - The Harley street Fertility Clinic, 43 devonshire street. london is doing a special offer on fertility Check-up for Women' at £450 (usually £650).  The include: Initial consultation. 2 Ultrasound scans. Hormone blood tests (AMH, FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Prolactin, TFT) & Follow-up consultation to discuss results.  This is their website:  hsfc.org.uk
  
I have made an appointment for this fertility check up next week.  It worked out a bit  cheaper have it done as a package and with 2 consultation sessions (because one  consultation range from £150-£200.00 in London).  I need it as a baseline.  I can take the result with me once I have decided on the clinic for treatment.

I hope the info useful.  Good luck.

Kim


----------



## Pyra

Cham, if you are in London, you can also call the London ultrasound centre or the birth company. You can self-refer for an Antral follicle scan (don't need a doctor to refer) and it will cost about £120 I think.

All the best,
Pyra.


----------



## Cham

Thanks ladies,

Kim - Thanks for infor. Will any other clinic will rely on hsfc results. As I have personal experience regarding other NHS treatment having different blood results done in the same day. What I mean when the tests are done in the lab, the results depend on many criteria such as the way its been collected, if it is transported the tempreture/condition, chemicals used and machine and technics used.
So what i think other clinics can refuse to accept other's results. If so we may end up spending twice.

Pyra- I live close to London. Thanks for the info 

X good luck


----------



## Kim01

Hi Cham,

I'm also aware of the cost of double payment. Technically blood results and investigation reports are transferable between clinics but again different clinics have their own criteria on what is an acceptable value.

The fundamental question is how recent was the fertility investigations. While I was research fertility clinics on their cut off age for treating infertile women, I came across them asking me for recent blood test (NOT older than 3 months) on the following tests: AMH (anti-mullerian hormone- ovarian reserve test), FSH & oestradiol (on day 1 to 4 of period) and LH (on day 21 of period).

My GP did all the blood tests except AMH, Oestradiol and pelvic ultrasounds. My blood results are 6 months old now. Hence, the reason I took up the discount offer from HSFC. Also I needed a second opinion so it was good for me all round. I read that HSFC sometimes source donor eggs from an organisation altrui (www.altrui.co.uk). shall keep you posted on this.

Get your GP to do as many investigations as you can= it will save you alot of money. If you're really thinking of paying privately - then just do the AMH.

Every clinic has its own lab values - so it is better to have all your baseline investigations done by your GP or the same clinic that you are going to pursue your treatment.

I found this link explain about female & male infertility test and how to interpret them.
http://www.drmalpani.com/infertility-laboratory-tests.htm

Hope this is useful.

Kim

/links


----------



## Cham

Hi KimT,

Thanks alot again.
I did exactly the same, i found the list of investigations and went to GP for a referral and Investigations. Guess what happened, lovely GP agreed and ordered all the tests blood ( except AMH) and V swabs. Blood room had no prob BUT nurse who did the swab said 'you may have to pay for the tests as GP should nt have agreed to do those, she was a new GP apparently. 
I might find what will happen only tomorrow, will post you what happened.

So I did my AMH at one of the private blood test, i think it is affiliated with spire hospital group. it was mentioned as <1pmol/L. I have noticed other ladies in this forum mention 0.9, 0.7 etc. So why I got <1 instead an exact figure. questioning them want give me any answer as the set up there is very complicated but i just questioned in an email - No reply so far.
This is why i thought to go to a clinic where i can have AFC scan. 

same time i have this fear about wrong blood results, I know many people who had different results in two different places in the same place ( when my relations had medical issues in few occasions GP take blood but on the same day evening they had to go to A&E and taken blood again, two different results for the same HB, blood count, urea. t3 T4 etc)

Thats why now i am thinking wether to get the exact clinic where you will be treated to do the investigations.

X Cham


----------



## Kim01

Hi Cham,

I sent you 2 PM - not sure you receive them.

How are you? don't worry too much about the transferability of scan report or blood results.

Just be careful with clinics when they refused to accept blood results/scan reports done by other clinics or GP.  I tend to question the clinics' motive.  Money motive?

From my exprienc: I went for my initial consultation at Lister not long ago.  I chose Lister based on the threads I read that Lister is  good with older women.  Oh my- how wrong I was.  My experience was bad.  I refused to go back there because of various reasons:  1)  I was ill informed of the HFEA guidline on donor eggs  2) my blood results from GP 6 months old  was rejected and asked to repeat them.  3) My options of treatment were not discussed - I was told to wait for my repeated blood results  and then discuss my treatment plan. 

I was back on the drawing board and found HSFC's  has a good success rates for live births.    I booked myself for  their female fertility check promotional offer.  I was glad I did this.  My consultation was a few days ago.  It went far better than I thought.

I gave my scan report and my DH's semen analysis report from Lister and my blood results 6 months old from my GP were accepted by the doctor at HSFC.  She told me blood results are valid up to ONE YEAR!  I was amazed.  I was even told not to bother  repeating scan or bloods that were in date because it was a waste of my money-i'm better saving the money for tests that not covered by GP or tess that are really important. 

The outcome of the consultation- I decided to stay with HSFC.  Since I fall inro the category 40+ infertile group - I was advised to have MCV, immunity and micro-clotting screen before going ahead with fertility treatment.  I was told that these factors play a part in embryo implantation.  I paid the standard £200.00 consultation fee (most clinic charges £150.00 or £200.00) and my recommended tests.  I did not have to pay for the scan report and my standard blood tests.

Afterwards-I told a friend of mine about my experience- she informed me of a vital piece of information.  She said for future reference- look for clinics that have clinicians that were from the two famous infertility professors - Professor Ian Craft and Prof Taranissi.  My friend found  HSFC and ARGC - then told me about them. I'm happy with my decision.  So fingers crossed I've made the right decision this time.

Hope info useful.

Kim


----------

